

Every item distributed to police by Pentagon's 1033 program over 2 years - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2014/aug/15/we-have-pentagon-1033-program-data/

======
natch
Great work, I'm sure, but this web page is unusable. I'm just getting a
progress spinner as (I guess) it tries to load and reload the embedded
document. This is even after going away and doing other stuff for half an hour
while the page was in the foreground.

~~~
morisy
We're workin on better embeds for large data sets: Google Sheets is wrecking
the page. In the meantime, the data can be downloaded directly from the
individual requests' pages:

[https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-
america-10/pro...](https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-
america-10/program-1033-roster-or-applications-7018/)
[https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-
america-10/pro...](https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-
america-10/program-1033-aircraft-armored-vehicle-and-weapons-requests-7019/)

